# 2004 Nissan Quest VDC Off and CEL Help!!



## onenissanowner (Dec 29, 2016)

A few days ago my van started to feel like the transmission was slipping. It was all of a sudden, and within the next three days, the vehicle just lost acceleration entirely. We had to call a tow truck to bring it home. Since then I have been trying to figure out what's going on with the vehicle. I scanned for codes and the only codes that come back are P1122 and P1126. Easy right? Just a new throttle body perhaps? I bought a new throttle body (after cleaning the old one and reinstalling it with no luck still) and installed it, cleaned the MAF, reset codes and performed all of the relearn procedures and even have tried removing the negative cable to the battery for an extended period of time. Still no luck. I'm reaching out for help as my last resort, as this is our family vehicle and it needs to be fixed ASAP.

Before I did all of this, the vehicle would start, the RPMs would fluctuate (like it did before the acceleration went out on the road the other day), and the CEL followed by a distinct but brief humming noise and the VDC Off light would kick on. The vehicle would kick into gear just fine, despite the warning lights and codes, but I wouldn't be able to go anywhere. 

Since trying all of the aforementioned steps, the vehicle now starts, idles a little bit higher than usual, kicks on the CEL and then the humming noise, and the VDC Off light just like before, but will now drive about 5 or so mph. Still the same codes no matter what I try.

I'm at a loss for words. It feels like the vehicle is just broken for good. Please help!:crying::crying::crying:


----------

